# Applying for Disabled Veterans Benefits



## Robmeister

My name is Rob, I served in the US Army for over 12 years, and I have an honorable discharge.

While on active duty I was injured several times, and I continue to have related health problems.

Can anyone let me know what I need to do to apply to the Veteran's Administration (or if I am even eligible for such benefits).

Prompt answers would be appreciated as I am unable to work in Germany due to my disabilities.

Thank you, 

Rob


----------



## Kevin Janey

Hello Rob:

I am an accredited VA claims rep. authorized to assist, prepare, and represent veterans and their claims before VA, just as one of the service organization do like the VFW, American Legion, AMVETS etc...

I am located here in Germany too, so if you need help filing a claim for disability compensation, pension, educational benefits or any other benefit administered by the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs, feel free to contact me. My contact info is on my website at; www (dot) vaclaims-help (dot) com. My services are FREE too!

Sincerely,
Kevin Janey


----------



## gairloch

You can also contact one of the Veterans groups that operate here in Germany such as the VFW (Veterans of Foreign War www vfw org) and have one of the national service officers assist you. They can also assist even if you are not a member. Remember the quality of representation rests on the individual and not the organization.


----------

